# sand hill crain



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Who here has every hunted a sand hill Crain? I just saw there were 181 people that put in for the sportsmas tag last year. 

I don’t know if I have ever seen one so excuse my ignorance. 

What does it look like? Do you hunt it with decoys? Does it compliment your bird collection? Post your mount pictures so I can see what it looks like!

Maybe I am missing the boat; right now I could care less about hunting a stork. 

Please educate me with your sand hill hunting stories.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sandhill cranes are a challenge to hunt. They are a migratory bird, so you must use steel shot making putting a sneak on them difficult. I like to use decoys. The dark meat tastes somewhat like beef and can be a little tough.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

one thing about the decoys they can be used for confidence decoys in your duck spread.

as for the fine dinning of the birds, to me it would be like going out and shooting seagulls, crows etc; for the meat. 

nice birds anyway wyogoob.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice birds! I guess I have seen them. I never thought about putting a decoy like that out for confidence.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did have one bad crane. Got one once that had a stomach full of grasshoppers. Wasn't room for another hopper in it's gut. Tasted kinda like chewing tobacco.

BTW, ate lots of crows, they're not all that bad.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Nice birds! I guess I have seen them. I never thought about putting a decoy like that out for confidence.


also try great blue heron's, most birds that will not let you get near them will work for decoys spreads. if you can the find decoys in the first place. but you can always make one your self.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Man I can't believe you guys actually eat those big 'ol birds!!! I actually wondered what the point of hunting them was and was surprised to see that there was a draw for it. I have to admit that after looking at the photos, it does seem kind of fun. Maybe I'll have to put in for the draw! Also, where do you pick up Sandhill Crane decoys? I don't remember seeing any around Sportsmans or Cabelas, but I wasn't exactly looking either.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can get the decoys at cabelas or bass pro shop.


----------

